# Swampland Tackle's Gathering in the Swamp



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

It's almost that time of the year again for our fourth annual rodbuilding get together and crawfish boil. 

Date is April 29th 2017 at Swampland Tackle in Houma LA. 

Everyone on this forum that builds rods or wants to learn how to build rods are invited to show up. It's a full day of learning different techniques and rodbuilding how to's. We have scheduled seminars on different aspects of building and some impromptu talks and question and answer sessions. 

We've had in the past some of the best Rodbuilders from several states attend. Many come down from Texas, Florida, Mississippi, Alabama, New York and California to be with us for the day. 

Food will be served during the morning to hold everyone up until the crawfish is served around 2:30 to 3:00 pm. I'm just asking for a 10.00 donation per person to help with the food expense. Soft Drinks and water will be served and lots of sweets and desserts available after the last crawfish has been eaten. 

We'll have door prizes to be given away and very special prices on blanks and components for anyone wanting to pick up some supplies. I'll have some ALPS Power wrappers available for sale at excellent prices. 

So if anyone is interested in attending and wives and girlfriends, or both are also welcomed to come and join in on the fun. Please let me know here on this thread or send me a PM to let me know if you're coming down. 

I'll post up a list of topics as we get that scheduled and a list of local hotels here as he event gets a little closer. 

I'll be happy to answer any questions anyone may have.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

1st to reply again this year! I'll be there again lance! This is really a great time and an opportunity to learn new things, improve in all aspects and get some great, great products for great prices and for free. Jim j


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

You know I'll be there! I already have my vacation days from work scheduled to go!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I plan on making it for the 4th year in a row. Great times


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got confirmation that Curtis Seebeck, owner of Turn Tex Woodworks and the developer of the Cactus Juice Stabilizing system will be coming down for our gathering in April to do a two hour demo on stabilizing wood for reel seats and rod grips. He was one of the first to cast worthless pieces of wood and Alumalite into beautiful pen blanks. 

So if anyone is interested in learning how to stabilize wood using the technique Curtis perfected come down to the gathering. It's going to be a great learning experience.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm planning on being there again. Will fish either week before or week after. I learn a lot and have a great time too!

What's the deal with Sarge blanks? Do you have them? I fished with a guide who had a Sarge Rod 6'2" casting last week and it was unbelievably light.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Less than three weeks before our gathering. The Wingate Hotel has given us special rates for anyone attending. 

Individuals can call in directly to the hotel: 985.872.4436 and simply reference Group Name: Gathering In The Swamp; or Group Code: SWMP17 to get the group discount of: $60.00 per room plus applicable taxes per night.

Wingate by Wyndham
Chantel T. Deville
Director of Sales
Houma, LA 70360
Office: (985)872-4436 EXT:175


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Mike, just checking with you to see if you received my email ?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

After all the festivities are over and the drink begins to flow, don't forget to raise a glass for Jerry. You know he will be there watching over things. I've got make some time to come down there one year. It's always comes at a busy time for me at work. Have fun y'all.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Swampland said:


> Mike, just checking with you to see if you received my email ?


Got it Lance

See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Just a few days left. 

Less than one week before our gathering. The Wingate Hotel has given us special rates for anyone attending. 

This is for any Rodbuilder that wants to attend out gathering. Or anyone interested in learning how to build rods. 

Individuals can call in directly to the hotel: 985.872.4436 and simply reference Group Name: Gathering In The Swamp; or Group Code: SWMP17 to get the group discount of: $60.00 per room plus applicable taxes per night.

Wingate by Wyndham
Chantel T. Deville
Director of Sales
Houma, LA 70360
Office: (985)872-4436 EXT:175


----------



## Capt.Josh (Apr 15, 2017)

Man I wish I was off this weekend. I have so many questions that I would love to get answered.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Great time this weekend at Lance's. Lots of builders and distributors talking about the craft and the business. A ton of expertise in one place at one time. So many innovative ideas about how to build a better rod faster and more aesthetically pleasing. Lance and Rachael were terrific hosts as usual. Some great giveaways too, including blanks, thread packs, some JuiceGoose reel seats, guide sets, grips, etc. We also had John Powell attend, who recently won a national competition for custom rod building. His story of the rod he put together was unreal. 

Thank you to all who attended and shared, and thanks to Lance and Rachael!!
Jim J


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim I'm glad that you were able to make the gathering again this year. Always a pleasure to see you. That was a great looking rod you brought over. 

Thanks to everyone from 2 cool that showed up for our get together. We had a wonderful turnout and had some great demos by some well known and established rod builders. I hope anyone that missed it this year will consider coming for our next one next year.


----------

